# Anyone here currently work for mccormick ambulance in LA???



## Jn1232th (Jan 7, 2016)

Hey. So does anyone here currently work for McCormick??? And if so how does scheduling work??? And do you get assigned to a city or is it wherever they need you type of Deal?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 7, 2016)

Well I JUST got hired on by McCormick, as in I am still in New Hire Orientation (just got home from Day 3 of 5 as a matter of fact). What we have been told about scheduling is that once we clear our 5 FTO shifts (after Orientation) they'll basically stick us in wherever they need us in the schedule, and that there's a 90% chance that that'll be a 12 hour day car to start. Day Cars are 12 hour shifts that do not have an assigned station, they literally float around the coverage area as needed and to allow the 24 hour crews a bit of a break so they don't end up running 20 calls in their 24 hour shift. Basically posting (mix of moving between different stations and various street corner posts as needed). While the 24 hour shifts DO have an assigned home station, they aren't immune from being posted away from that station for coverage as needed. A unit assigned to Torrance can still get an LACoFD call and a County unit can still end up posting (and getting a call) in Torrance, all depends on the way the day is going, which part of the South Bay is blowing up or not.

Once you clear training you are allowed to pick up overtime shifts wherever there's an opening. Once your 180 days probation period is over, you're are allowed to bid on whichever shift you want, say you wanted to work West Hollywood or Malibu instead of Hawthorne or Torrance. No guarantee you'll get that shift at least at first, but just wait for the next FD Tower or Paramedic school to start and there'll be enough turnover then lol


----------



## Jn1232th (Jan 10, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Well I JUST got hired on by McCormick, as in I am still in New Hire Orientation (just got home from Day 3 of 5 as a matter of fact). What we have been told about scheduling is that once we clear our 5 FTO shifts (after Orientation) they'll basically stick us in wherever they need us in the schedule, and that there's a 90% chance that that'll be a 12 hour day car to start. Day Cars are 12 hour shifts that do not have an assigned station, they literally float around the coverage area as needed and to allow the 24 hour crews a bit of a break so they don't end up running 20 calls in their 24 hour shift. Basically posting (mix of moving between different stations and various street corner posts as needed). While the 24 hour shifts DO have an assigned home station, they aren't immune from being posted away from that station for coverage as needed. A unit assigned to Torrance can still get an LACoFD call and a County unit can still end up posting (and getting a call) in Torrance, all depends on the way the day is going, which part of the South Bay is blowing up or not.
> 
> Once you clear training you are allowed to pick up overtime shifts wherever there's an opening. Once your 180 days probation period is over, you're are allowed to bid on whichever shift you want, say you wanted to work West Hollywood or Malibu instead of Hawthorne or Torrance. No guarantee you'll get that shift at least at first, but just wait for the next FD Tower or Paramedic school to start and there'll be enough turnover then lol



Awesome thanks. I have my skill test Monday the 18th. I just have school starting February. I don't mind missing a week for orientation but did they happen to say what is required availability wise for fto training???


----------



## Jn1232th (Jan 10, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Well I JUST got hired on by McCormick, as in I am still in New Hire Orientation (just got home from Day 3 of 5 as a matter of fact). What we have been told about scheduling is that once we clear our 5 FTO shifts (after Orientation) they'll basically stick us in wherever they need us in the schedule, and that there's a 90% chance that that'll be a 12 hour day car to start. Day Cars are 12 hour shifts that do not have an assigned station, they literally float around the coverage area as needed and to allow the 24 hour crews a bit of a break so they don't end up running 20 calls in their 24 hour shift. Basically posting (mix of moving between different stations and various street corner posts as needed). While the 24 hour shifts DO have an assigned home station, they aren't immune from being posted away from that station for coverage as needed. A unit assigned to Torrance can still get an LACoFD call and a County unit can still end up posting (and getting a call) in Torrance, all depends on the way the day is going, which part of the South Bay is blowing up or not.
> 
> Once you clear training you are allowed to pick up overtime shifts wherever there's an opening. Once your 180 days probation period is over, you're are allowed to bid on whichever shift you want, say you wanted to work West Hollywood or Malibu instead of Hawthorne or Torrance. No guarantee you'll get that shift at least at first, but just wait for the next FD Tower or Paramedic school to start and there'll be enough turnover then lol



And damn barely missed this month's orientation haha


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 10, 2016)

During the interview they asked if I wanted full or part time, I said full so I don't know what sort of part time availability there is for new hires, but you should ask if you're in school full time. FTO is a minimum 5 12 hour shifts on whatever schedule your assigned FTO is on, starting immediately after orientation  (so Monday is the last day of orientation, if I get assigned an FTO who's next shift is Tuesday, I'll be in on Tuesday for my fist FTO shift). So FTO should only take ~2 weeks after orientation. After that you're assigned a shift based on the needs of the company (first two months you are an attendant only until you get drivers training).


----------



## Jn1232th (Jan 10, 2016)

Okay cool I shouldn't have a problem then. I have school Tuesday's and Thursday's but I gave them the other 5 days of availability. Last question I got haha, did the Yb say if you start off on IFTs or is it pure 911???


----------



## Jn1232th (Jan 10, 2016)

justin1232 said:


> Okay cool I shouldn't have a problem then. I have school Tuesday's and Thursday's but I gave them the other 5 days of availability. Last question I got haha, did the Yb say if you start off on IFTs or is it pure 911???



*did they say


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah work it out now, don't wait to pass FTO and get a schedule that doesn't have those days off and then go to them asking to change.....

They make a point of saying that McCormick is NOT Care or AMR, they don't have any IFT only cars. They way everyone talks IFTs are few and far in between for field crews (though I think the 12 hr cars will get them before a 24). They mentioned a few discharges home from Centinela, but otherwise the only "regular" IFTs are the overflow from the County's own ambulance service.


----------



## Jn1232th (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice that's cool and yeah I'll definitely make sure to talk to them Monday about it. Thanks for all the info!!!


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 13, 2016)

Whats the pay?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 13, 2016)

$10.50/hr as a new hire


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 13, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> $10.50/hr as a new hire


Ouch!!!! .50 cents above minimum wage?! sheesh they pay $11 for door greeters at Wallmart.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jan 15, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Ouch!!!! .50 cents above minimum wage?! sheesh they pay $11 for door greeters at Wallmart.



Well you're more than welcome to go be a door greeter at Wal-Mart.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 15, 2016)

After you.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jan 15, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> After you.


I'm not the one complaining. It's common knowledge that EMTs make less than most. You can either just be happy you have a job, or work to do something about the low wages.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 15, 2016)

Ivan_13 said:


> I'm not the one complaining. It's common knowledge that EMTs make less than most. You can either just be happy you have a job, or work to do something about the low wages.


Not complaining.  Stating a fact.  A statement and belief I will state is I think its pathetic.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 15, 2016)

I for one have always been a major advocate on if you don't like how much you make then do something about it. Do I want to make $10.51/hr for the rest of my life? No. Which is why I'm going to medic school and eventually fire (not to be confused for me getting my p card just to be a ff, I want to be a medic). Better money and better retirement. You can whine and mop around complaining about how much you make and envy those who make more, but at the end of the day you signed the paper agreeing to $10.51/hr. Don't like it? Do something about it then.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 15, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I for one have always been a major advocate on if you don't like how much you make then do something about it. Do I want to make $10.51/hr for the rest of my life? No. Which is why I'm going to medic school and eventually fire (not to be confused for me getting my p card just to be a ff, I want to be a medic). Better money and better retirement. You can whine and mop around complaining about how much you make and envy those who make more, but at the end of the day you signed the paper agreeing to $10.51/hr. Don't like it? Do something about it then.


Hence why I got my pcard.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 15, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Hence why I got my pcard.



Hence why I'm going to get my fancy p card and GTFO of CA.


----------



## DrBuffman (Feb 28, 2016)

How was the hiring process:
- interview questions?
- exam, was it hard? 
What did the questions consist of?

How are the people you work with?
What time do the 12 hour shifts usually start?

Any feedback would be nice


----------



## ChristineQLe (May 22, 2016)

justin1232 said:


> And damn barely missed this month's orientation haha



Hi Justin, how good did you do on the patient assessment?


----------



## Jn1232th (May 23, 2016)

ChristineQLe said:


> Hi Justin, how good did you do on the patient assessment?



Um, honestly not sure haha. I passed the lift test, I know I passed the assessment. I did was up on c collar sizing ( totally blanked on how to measure) and interview went good but I never heard anything back. So I actually got picked up at AMR instead.


----------



## Jn1232th (May 23, 2016)

justin1232 said:


> Um, honestly not sure haha. I passed the lift test, I know I passed the assessment. I did mess up on c collar sizing ( totally blanked on how to measure) and interview went good but I never heard anything back. So I actually got picked up at AMR instead.


----------

